# What to look for in a receiver?



## s10scooter (Feb 5, 2007)

I am going in circles trying to figure out what I need to look for in a receiver.

Here sis a few questions I have stumbled across

1. In order to get a good picture, I am thinking I need to run HDMI. I need to get an HD-DVD player (or blue ray) and use HDMI to my reciever and then HDMI to my TV. I want a receiver with HDMI 1080p because that is the best, even if my TV doesn't do 1080p. (I think it does 1080i/720p)

2. The frequency bandwith is measured in Mhertz. What is an amount I should look for? With games and HD movies?

3. HDMI sound. Is the only advantage of HDMI sound one less cable? Is it better than optical? I don't have a wide varietry of inputs (a Wii and HD-DVD player).

4. So, like the bikinpunk thread, this is what I will be doing

TV:
Output: Optical out to receiver
Input: HDMI from reciever
Input: coaxial cable

Wii: 
Output: componet video 
Output: stereo audio

Receiver:

Input: Optical audio from TV
Input: componet video from Wii
Input: Stereo audio from the Wii
Input: HDMI from HD-DVD player
Input: Optical audio from HD-DVD player
Output: HDMI to TV


I am trying to figure out what features the Denon AVR-1508 has Onkyo TX-SR505 does not have. If anything, it looks like the Onkyo is better suited for what I am doing.
Is this how it works?


----------



## s10scooter (Feb 5, 2007)

I am also curious how come I can't go active in home audio.

I mean my PRS880 has more control than my home audio reciever.


----------



## s10scooter (Feb 5, 2007)

Found the big difference.

It looks like the Denon is 75x7 with all channels driven, the Onkyo with 2 channels driven. Damn, it takes too much research...


----------



## Abaddon (Aug 28, 2007)

Do a little more research man.. you can definitely go active...

If you want to.. you need external amps.. not Receiver / Amp combos..


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

I too am researching (leaning towards the panasonic xr700)

all my crazy ht friends recommend to at least get a receiver with HDMI 1.3 for blur ray/HD -DVD audio full processing


for some reason only certain receivers have the newest standard, even though it list multiple hdmi inputs/outputs etc


----------



## s10scooter (Feb 5, 2007)

Interesting. That Panny is a bit out of my budget though. I am stretching things by the $350 unit.

I am trying to keep it under $300.


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

As far as HDMI goes, here's the scoop.

The only reason you would need HDMI 1.3 is if you want your receiver to do the HD Audio decoding from HD-DVD or BluRay discs. If you have the player do the decoding, then the player can send PCM data over the HDMI cable (which you only need 1.1 for this) or over the 7.1 analog outputs.

There is only one case where you would need 1.3 for the audio. This is if you want to watch a movie with DTS-HD Master Audio...because most players can't decode it, but some receivers can decode it. So the player would send it over bitstream over the HDMI cable, and you need 1.3 for this. However, you probably won't be buying a receiver that can do that, so it's kinda a moot point.

There are a couple video features that you need HDMI 1.3 for, but they are rarely used. One of them is called "deep color." If either your player or TV don't support it, then you don't need it anyway.

So really, you only need 1.1 unless you are in a specific situation, which I don't think you are. Save your money and go for other features you need.

As far as active goes...receivers are active. There is a crossover between the sub and the other speakers. There really is no reason to have crossovers in the receiver to split up the main channels into high/mid/low, that'd just be excessive and unecessary because speakers all have passive networks in them anyway.

You might want to look into getting a receiver with pre outs so you can amp your speakers later on (most lower price receivers only have a pre out for the sub). I got a Marantz 4001 which does this, and am very happy with it.


----------



## BlackLac (Aug 8, 2005)

Your not going to get HD audio with a $300 budget unless you get an insane deal. I've been looking.  

Heck, some receivers that even accept HDMI still need seperate audio inputs! (in that price range)


----------



## s10scooter (Feb 5, 2007)

I am fine with using HDMI for video and optical for audio. My TV has both. Running the extra wire doesn't bother me.


----------



## BlackLac (Aug 8, 2005)

That Denon 1508 looks like a nice unit. I just helped my friend out with a HT setup and had him pick one up to power an Athena Micra 6 5.1 setup. I think I'll end up getting that Denon also, as HD audio seems to be out of my budget right now. I've heard mixed reviews on Onkyo for SQ and reliability. Take that with a grain of salt as its just info I'm reading off the web. But yet, I've heard Onkyo has newer DACs than Denon, both being Burr Brown. So I've read... Possibly just higher end Onkyo, I have no idea.


----------



## kunuggs (Jun 26, 2005)

Closest I could find is an Onkyo 605 on Amazon

It's $370 shipped and does Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD Master Audio as well


----------

